# SPS-Techniker nach VDMA/ZVEI



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch diese Prüfung abgelegt und kann eine Ausage über Umfang, Schwierigkeitsgrad ect. machen ?

Wer kann mir event. alte Prüfungen und Schulungsunterlagen zukommen lassen?

Vielen Dank !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunzinE (24 Januar 2004)

*SPS-Technik*

High!

Ich habe den SPS-Techniker als Abendkurs gemacht. Die Prüfung an sich gliedert sich in zwei Teile: Hardware-Teil und Software-Teil. Sie ist an sich nicht schwer, man sollte sich aber schon darauf vorbereiten bzw. Vorkenntnisse besitzen.

Der ganze Kurs setzt sich aus den beiden S7-Kursen: 'ST-7SERV1&2' plus Vorbereitung zum "Techniker" (nennt sich 'ST-7SPSTEP').

Als Prüfungsvorbereitungen stehen diverse Test-Szenarien (Hard+Soft) zur Verfügung.

Gerne gebe ich Dir (Euch)  nähere Auskünfte.

Gruß
FunzinE


----------



## Balou (24 Januar 2004)

*SPS Techniker*

Will auch bald meinen Techniker machen wäre nett wenn du mir die Infos zukommen lassen könntest.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Balou


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

*Unterlagen*

Hallo FunzinE,

bitte sende mir die Unterlagen zu.  :lol:  :lol: 
Brauchst Du meine Email - Adresse?

Gruß


----------



## FunzinE (27 Januar 2004)

*Re: Unterlagen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Du meine Email - Adresse?



Jo, wäre nicht schlecht, dauert allerdings a bissle.

  Gruß

FunzinE


----------



## Nachbar (28 Januar 2004)

Hi.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren....
Habe Ende letzten Jahres "ST7-PRO1" abgelegt und werde dies Jahr (wenn mal endlich die Teilnehmerzahl voll wird) "ST7-PRSERV" noch machen.
Dann wollte ich gerne noch den "ST7-PRO2" machen.....

Kann ich mit den Vorraussetzungen auch den "ST-SPSTEA7 VDMA/ZVEI" machen ?

Oder sind die Vorrausetzungen dafür ganz verschieden ?
Was wird denn dort überhaupt gemacht, Themenmässig ??


----------



## karlibert (16 März 2004)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich besuche zur Zeit einen IHK-Lehrgang SPS mit angeschlossener IHK-Prüfung. Leider ist der Kurs nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei und ich werde mich wohl an anderer Stelle weiterbilden. Den Einstieg habe ich - also versuche ich es erstmal durch Selbststudium. 

Welche Anforderungen werden an die Prüfung nach ZVEI gestellt? - ich habe schon bei denen auf der Webseite gesucht, aber nichts gefunden...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Volker Richardt


PS: Falls hier jemand Material haben sollte zum Verschicken, dann wäre ich auch ein begeisterter Abnehmer:
volker.richardt@gmx.de


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2006)

*SPS Techniker bei Siemens AG*

Hallo !

Ich brauche mehr informationen über die prüfung bei Siemens AG . Wenn vieleicht unterlagen über die prüfungsablaufe im pdf oder doc format hast, dann würde ich sagen  geh mal einfach auf senden  
Ich danke 1000000000000 mal Dir !

Ps. ZVEI / VDMA



http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=39668#post39668

alvaro_de_valenzia@yahoo.de


----------



## Alvaro (23 Juni 2009)

*Ich habe meine SPS Techniker Prüfung bestanden !!*

SPS Techniker nach VDMA ZVEI  Es war nicht einfach


----------



## Jan (25 Juni 2009)

Ich habe den SPS-Techniker nach VDMA und ZVEI am bfe Oldenburg gemacht. Ich hatte keine großartigen Vorkenntnisse, habe aber gut zugehört, mitgeschrieben und die Unterlagen komplett gelesen ( 9 Ordner).
Wir waren 15 im Kurs und bestanden haben nur 3.
Also man muß es schon echt ernst nehmen und geschenkt wird einem nix. Also nichts mit nem Auge zudrücken, wenn ein Punkt fehlt.
Aber die Dozenten beantworten Fragen und sind sehr sehr kompetent; und es macht Spaß mit den meisten Dozenten.
Unterlagen kann ich leider nicht rausgeben.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Blackfirebird (11 Juli 2009)

ycyacfasdffsdff


----------



## wogle (12 Juli 2009)

Ich habe den SPS Techniker direkt bei Siemens gemacht. Das waren nur 2 Ordner und keine 9!
Weiterhin waren wir auch max. 15 Leute, jedoch hat meines Wissens nach nur einer sie Prüfung nicht bestanden.
Soviel zu Qualitätsunterschieden zwischen Siemens und anderen Schulungsangeboten.
Wenn bei 15 Leuten nur 3 bestehen, ist irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Jan (12 Juli 2009)

wogle schrieb:


> Ich habe den SPS Techniker direkt bei Siemens gemacht. Das waren nur 2 Ordner und keine 9!
> Weiterhin waren wir auch max. 15 Leute, jedoch hat meines Wissens nach nur einer sie Prüfung nicht bestanden.
> Soviel zu Qualitätsunterschieden zwischen Siemens und anderen Schulungsangeboten.
> Wenn bei 15 Leuten nur 3 bestehen, ist irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.


 
Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ca. 10 Teilnehmer langzeitarbeitslose waren, die vom Amt gezwungen wurden diesen Kurs mit zu machen. Und wenn man auch selbst keinerlei Interesse an SPS hat und sich auch nicht einwenig damit beschäftigen mag, dann kann man den SPS-Techniker auch nicht packen. 
Ich denke, daß die 15 Leute in deinem Kurs alle den SPS-Techniker von sich aus machen wollten. Dann ist klar, daß auch viele Bestehen.

Wenn ein Schüler nicht lernen will, bedeutet es nicht, dass der Lehrer schlecht ist.

Trotz allem macht man den SPS-Techniker nicht mit links (wenn man keinerlei Vorkenntnisse hat).
(Meine kleine Meinung)!!!


----------



## fischerking87 (6 August 2009)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Erwerb des SPS-Technikers gemacht???

Er wird von mehreren Firmen angeboten. Mir z.B. direkt bei Siemens....
Weiß jmd was da auf einen zu kommt???
Besonders interesiert mich die Abschlussprüfung, was da alles zu absolvieren ist!!!

Kann mir jmd vllt auch die alten Prüfungen, Testfragen oder Unterlagen zukommen lasen???
Hier meine Mail-adresse: Blacky787@web.de

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mike369 (6 August 2009)

Also ich mach meinen anfang september bei Siemens und hab den Ordner und alles ja da für die Vorbereitung und muss sagen der Theorie Teil ist auch nicht unbedingt leicht da man schnell mal was falsches ankreuzt wenn s eilt...die Praxis ist auch nicht ohne und das in 2 Tage Vorbereitung reingequetscht muss man schon echt gas geben und sich vorher schon mal mit den 2 Ordnern von Serv1-2 nochmal beschäftigen...ansonsten seh ich da keine probleme solange die vorbereitung Privat schon stimmt...aber mal sehn wie s wird​


----------



## zotos (6 August 2009)

wogle schrieb:


> Ich habe den SPS Techniker direkt bei Siemens gemacht. Das waren nur 2 Ordner und keine 9!
> Weiterhin waren wir auch max. 15 Leute, jedoch hat meines Wissens nach nur einer sie Prüfung nicht bestanden.
> Soviel zu Qualitätsunterschieden zwischen Siemens und anderen Schulungsangeboten.
> Wenn bei 15 Leuten nur 3 bestehen, ist irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung.


Aus der sehr kurzen Beschreibung kann man keine Qualitätsbeurteilung abgeben. Die Anzahl der Ordner sagt überhaupt nichts über den Inhalt, man kann weder behaupten das mehr Ordner mehr "Wissen" beinhalten und weniger Ordner sind auch kein Garant dafür das es dort kürzer und besser drin steht.
Auch die Durchfallquote sagt bei dieser art der Ausbildung noch gar nichts über die Qualität aus. Immerhin bezahlst Du (oder wer auch immer) für Deine Weiterbildung an Siemens Geld und wenn dann von 15 Leuten nur 5 bestehen werden die Schulungsteilnehmer (Kunden) dies sicher nicht weiterempfehlen und dadurch die Anzahl der Kunden (Schulungsteilnehmer) zurück gehen. Wenn man besteht liegt es an einem selbst wenn man durchfällt sind es immer die Lehrer.

Ich persönlich empfinde den reißerischen Titel "SPS-Techniker" ja eher als Augenwischerei. Techniker? -> zwei Jahre Ausbildung in Vollzeit oder ca. vier Jahre in Teilzeit. Aber auch bei den echten Technikern gibt es das Problem das die Schulen und zum teil privaten Schulungseinrichtungen konkurrieren und so manche Pfeife einen Schein erhält. 

Titel und Scheine sind Schall und Rauch im Berufsleben zeigt sich dann wer was kann.


----------



## fischerking87 (6 August 2009)

An Mike....

woher hast du die Unterlagen bekommen? Direkt von Siemens???
Kannst du mir evtl. die Unterlagen zukommen lasen, damit ich schon einmal einen Vorgeschmack bekomme?

Mfg


----------



## Mike369 (6 August 2009)

Ja direkt von Siemens, hock sozusagen an der Quelle...
würd ich gerne machen und auch hier reinstellen aber das darf ich leider nicht!!


----------



## Mike369 (6 August 2009)

http://sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=7961&d=1244539037

schau mal hier da steht telefon nummer von denen und alles drin...wenn die ja sagen dann schicken sie s dir...mehr kann ich leider nicht machen


----------



## Mike369 (6 August 2009)

*nummer__ext_**sprache**ort**anfangstermin**endtermin**dauer**la* *TN
max**TN
min**TN
aktuell**Preis
extern**whg* *räume**Bemerkungen**ST-SPSTEP**d**MCH**01.09.2009 08:30**03.09.2009 16:00**3**CR**12**1**8**1005**EUR**RAUM2**SPS-Technikerprüfung**ST-PRO2**d**ABG**14.09.2009 08:30**18.09.2009 13:00**5**CB**12**8**1**1675**EUR**INFO-CENTE**Programmieren**ST-WCCFSYS1**d**MCH**16.09.2009 08:30**18.09.2009 16:00**3**CR**12**8**2**1005**EUR**RAUM1**ST-7SCL**d**MCH**17.09.2009 08:30**18.09.2009 16:00**2**CR**12**5**1**740**EUR**ST-PRO1**d**MCH**21.09.2009 08:30**25.09.2009 13:00**5**CB* *12**8**2**1675**EUR* *RAUM1* *ST-WCCFSYS1**d**ABG**21.09.2009 08:30**23.09.2009 16:00**3**CR**12**8**0**1005**EUR**INFO-CENTE**ST-7GRAPH**d**MCH**28.09.2009 08:30**29.09.2009 16:00**2**CR* *12**8**4**670**EUR* *RAUM2* *ST-PRO3**d**MCH**28.09.2009 08:30**02.10.2009 13:00**5**CB**12**8**11**1850**EUR**RAUM1**ST-SERV3**d**MCH**05.10.2009 08:30**09.10.2009 13:00**5**CB**12**8**4**1900**EUR**RAUM1**ST-7SCL**d**IGT**12.10.2009 08:30**13.10.2009 16:00**2**CO**12**5**0**3080**EUR*


----------



## Mike369 (6 August 2009)

mom. ist grad misslungen


----------



## Mike369 (6 August 2009)

so hier mal paar kurstermine falls nötig


----------



## fischerking87 (6 August 2009)

Also,

unser Arbeitgeber (Daimler AG) bezahlt den Kurs, doch für welchen Termin und Zeitraum hat er noch nicht heraus gegeben.
Zudem wollte ich mich erst über den Schwierigkeitsgrad informieren, bevor ich mich anmelde und mich vllt selbst blos stelle^^

Aber danke, werd die Tel.nr. mal kontaktieren.

Mfg


----------



## maxi (6 August 2009)

Bei mir fürher waren es vollzeit 13 Monate und bekahmen staatlich anerkanntes Zeugniss.
Mein neuer Kollege war nun 2 Jahre auf der Techniker Schule. Elektrotechniker fachrichtung Automatisierungstechniker.

Er bringst meines erachtens Top Grundlagen mit. Habe ihn ein paar leichte Aufgaben gegeben und beobachte unbemerkt wie er an die Sache ran geht. Wichtig ist mir da nicht das er gleich etwas perfektes abliefert, sondern wie er an die Sache ran geht und ob er konsequent bleibt.
Ob er die Aufgaben und Anforderungen des Auftrags versteht.
Von ca. 40 Bewerbern für die zwei Stellen haben wir mit ihm echt eine gute Wahl getroffen. Genommen hätte ich ja für andere Bereiche gerne noch so manche  

Ich kann euch den Rat geben nach euren Schulungen, Technikern, Studium etc. möglichst zeitnah praktische Erfahrung zu sammeln. Wichtig ist hierbei das ihr in euren Job dann einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner habt, der euch den Weg zeigt.

Ich selbst halte es so: Ich weiss nur das ich in einern Bereich gut bin wenn ich Diesen auch jemand anderen perfekt beibringen kann.

Hoffe ist euch hilfreich.


----------



## Question_mark (7 August 2009)

*Und das alles ohne Scheinschen ???*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst halte es so: Ich weiss nur das ich in einern Bereich gut bin wenn ich Diesen auch jemand anderen perfekt beibringen kann.



Also, nach Deinen bisherigen Ausführungen hier im Forum habe ich bis dato gedacht, ein Zertifikat reicht schon um in allen Belangen perfekt zu sein.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (8 August 2009)

Hallo Question Mark. Es ging doch nicht über Zertifikate sondern über Ausbildungen und Titel.

Ein Zertifikat an sich ist auch schon sehr hilfreich.

Ein Problem ist es wenn ich jemanden ohne Nachweise eine Arbeit übertrage, dieser es dann verbockt.

Frage Nummer 1 an mich: Haben sie sich den von den Qualifikationen nicht überzeugt?

Frage Nummer 2: In der CE zur VDA sind die Kompetenzen festgelegt, warum haben Sie nicht danach gehandelt?

Das Problem danach: Sie haben aus der Suche einer Lösung ein Problem gemacht.

Bei uns benötigt jeder Techniker/Mester/Ing. oder falls nicht 20 Jahe nachweisliche positive Berufserfahrung für den Betrieb.

Glaube einige wissen wo von ich rede. Ist manchmal überzogen, aber es ist so. Als Angestellter habe/soll/muss ich mir darüber keine Gedanken zu machen. Es gibt da einfach Reglen an die wir uns zu halten haben, egal wie wir Hierüber selbst denken.

Ich habe mich wegen den Thema schon bei dir entschuldigt und ich weiss selbst das ich als Bayer mit meiner direkten Art und manchmal Schwrz/Weiss(Rot) denken nicht bei allen mentahlitäten beliebt bin.


Dies gehört nicht weiter zu den Thema, wir können weitere Diskussionen gerne über PM bereden oder du kuckst einfach zu einen Informationsaustausch mal auf eine Mass Bier und eine gegrillte Bratwurst abends auf meiner Terasse vorbei


----------



## halbschuh (20 Oktober 2009)

*Weiterbildung zum SPS-Techniker*

Hallo werde Gemeinde der SPS-Wissenschaften ,

Kann einem hochmotivierten geholfen werden...
Wie ist eure Meinung oder Erfahrung in Sachen Weiterbildung?...
Ich habe meinen staatlich geprüften Techniker für Mechatronik erfolgreich abgeschlossen und habe meine ersten Erfahrungen im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik, genauer gesagt im programmieren von Simatic S7-300 Anlagen, gesammelt. Leider hat es mich jetzt in den Bereich Niederspannungsschaltanlagenbau verschlagen, wo ich im Bereich Projektmanagement tätig bin. In Zukunft möchte ich aber wieder im Bereich SPS-Programmierung tätig werden und nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob eine Schulung zum SPS-Techniker vorteilhaft ist??? Vielleicht besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass man als hochmotivierter und aufstrebender Arbeitnehmer so eine gute Chance auf einen guten Job bekommt...
Teilt mir bitte einmal eure Meinung mit. Ich bin euch schon einmal im Voraus sehr sehr dankbar.

Viele schöne Grüße


----------



## Jan (21 Oktober 2009)

Hallo halbschuh,

ein SPS-Techniker (nach VDMA/ZVEI) macht sich immer gut. 
Tatsächlich programmieren kann man erst, wenn man ein paar Jahre programmiert hat. 
Wenn du so hoch motiviert bist, dann würde ich empfehlen den SPS-Techniker zu machen (vorher Kosten/Nutzen abschätzen). 

Gruß Jan


----------



## halbschuh (23 Oktober 2009)

*Weiterbildung zum SPS-Techniker*

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank erst einmal für deine Meinung. Dies hat mich in meinem Vorhaben nochmals bestätigt. Bin auch gerade dabei heraus zu finden, welche Weiterbildungsstätte am effektivsten ist. Neben dem Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor ist mir die Qualität auch sehr wichtig. Für Empfehlungen bin ich immer offen. Zur Zeit wurden mir die Sitrain-Schulungen von Siemens stark empfohlen.

Vielen Dank nochmals und schon einmal Vorab.

Schöne Grüße
Halbschuh


----------



## Jan (23 Oktober 2009)

Hallo halbschuh,

über die Siemensschulungen kann ich nichts sagen.

Ich habe meinen SPS-Techniker nach VDMA/ZVEI am bfe in Oldenburg gemacht.
Ich bin von der Qualität überzeugt, da ich dort auch meinen Meister gemacht habe und das bfe allgemein einen sehr guten Ruf hat.
Ein gewisses eigeninteresse, das zu Packen ist natürlich vorausgesetzt.
Und nicht vergessen:

DAS RICHTIGE PROGRAMMIEREN LERNT MAN IN DER PRAXIS!!!

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend jemand eine Schulung anbietet, die einen innerhalb von ein paar Wochen oder Monaten zu einem Superprogrammierer macht.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mike369 (25 Oktober 2009)

Sers halbschuh,

hab meinen auch erst vor kurzem bestanden bei siemens.
alsoich muss sagen siemens münchen ist echt top da gibt es nix aber:
zum pogrammieren musst du die pro1-3 kurse mit machen..zur fehlersuche und oder Hardware musst du die Serv1-3 machen also sprich die sps-techniker kurse...ich hab is jetz pro1-2 und serv1-2 und den techniker gemacht aber mach noch serv3 und pro3...
ich weiß nich wie anderefirmen sind aber die sitrain kurse bei siemens werden von guten und regelmäßig geprüften dozenten gehalten die keine frage abschlagen und unbeantwortet lassen auch wenn sie etwas vom thema abweichen...und wenn zeit ist werden auch extra sachen getestet wenn man das sehen will oder ausprobieren..man kann sogar länger bleiben falls man nich fertig wird oder einfach wissensdrang hat...
also wie gesagt so wars in münchen in der richard strauss straße.

-neben bei das programm zum sps-techniker zerti hat es auch in sich also es ist nich unbedingt leicht aber lösbar... aber die zeit rennt einem halt dafon...und die theorie da sollte man iminternet schauen da gibts nen fragebogen...aber viele haben echt gut abgeschnitten...

ansonsten viel erfolg...falls noch fragen zu sitrain münchen sind einfach ne mail auf mein profil schreiben...
MFG
Mike


----------



## halbschuh (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mike,

vielen Dank für deine super Hilfe. Das klingt ja alles schon einmal sehr spannend und ist bestimmt auch nicht gerade ohne... Bin gerade am durchforsten des Internets, wie es hier mit Förderungen ausschaut. Mein derzeitiger Arbeitgeber wird hier wohl die Füße still halten und da ist nix mit Förderung... Wieviel Zeit hast du eigentlich für all die Schulungen eingeplant bzw. wann bist du mit allen Schulungen denn fertig?

Vielen Dank nochmals für deine Hilfe erstmal und falls ich noch fragen habe, werde ich mich auf jedenfall melden.


Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank nochmals für die Info zur Schule.

Das man mit den Schulungen nicht gleich der Superprogrammierer ist, ist mir klar und das es viel praktische Erfahrungen benötigt zum richtigen programmieren ist auch klar. Bei den Schulungen ist für mich vor allem die Qualität sehr wichtig und dass man dabei vor allem die Basics mitbekommt.


Schöne Grüße
halbschuh


----------



## Mike369 (26 Oktober 2009)

also um den techniker zu machen musst du SERV1 und 2 haben die jeweils eine woche gehn..Der sps-techniker sind 2 tage vorbereitung die man allerdings nich machen muss ich würde es allerdings empfehlen die zu machen...am dritten tag ist die Prüfung...also alles in allem 13 Tage...musst dich halt bei sitrain erkundigen wann die kurse alle stattfinden...


----------



## kuros (16 September 2010)

*Institut für berufliche Bildung Kurs SPS-Techniker*

Habe vor einen SPS Lehrgang zum SPS-Techniker nach VDMA/ZVEI bei dem Institut für berufliche Bildung AG zu machen.
Der Kurs findet bei mir am Ort statt und wird am PC durchgeführt. Der ist gegliedert in SPS 1 - Grundkurs und SPS 2 - Anwendung in der Automatisierungstechnik. In der letzten Woche des Kursesist wird Prüfungsvorbereitung an den Anlagen durchgeführt und dann an einem Tag die Prüfung. Alle Unterlagen gibt es nur im Institut oder in der Prüfungsvorbereitung vor Ort.
Der Kurs ist Vollzeit 400 Stunden. Täglich von 8.00 bis 15.00 mit einer Stunde Pause. Die Agentur für Arbeit erteilt hierzu einen Bildungsgutschein.

Bringt so ein Kurs Etwas, um einen Arbeitsplatz als SPS-Techniker, Programmierer oder Ähnlichem zu erhalten ?


----------



## Jan (17 September 2010)

Hallo kuros,

ich habe das SPS-Kompakttraining über 9 Wochen in Vollzeit am bfe in Oldenburg gemacht.
Hier gab es am Ende auch die Prüfung nach VDMA/ZVEI.

Ich denke, bei mir hat es dazu beigetragen, dass ich eine Chance als SPS-Programmierer bekommen habe. Ich arbeite nun 3,5 Jahre in dem Job.

Ich persönlich wollte den Kurs komplett selbst bezahlen, hatte aber Glück, dass es für diesen Kurs noch Bildungsgutscheine gab.
Allerdings musste ich dem Arbeitsamt sagen, dass sie Bildungsgutscheine für diesen Kurs haben und ihnen auch die Nummer dazu liefern. 

Wenn du vor hast in diesem Bereich zukünftig zu arbeiten, ist dieser Kurs nicht verkehrt.
Auch wenn es im Prinzip ein kleiner Einblick in die Grundlagen der SPS-Welt ist und du erst in der Praxis richtig viel lernst, kann ich es nur empfehlen.

Ein kleiner Tip, falls du diesen Kurs machen möchtest:

Gut aufpassen und evt. den Stoff aufarbeiten, weil die Prüfung kein Zuckerschlecken ist.


----------



## Marco123 (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo, dies ist genau mein Thema , bin auch gerade in der Vorbereitung zum SPS Techniker.
Natürlich würde es mich interessieren wie solch Prüfung aussieht. Therorie und Praxis-Teil.
Hat jemand sinnvolle Übungen evt auch Prüfungsvorlagen aus den vergangenen Jahren.

Vielen Dank


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen vor 6 Wochen gemacht. Aber ich glaube, es kommt darauf an, wo Du den machst. Ich war bei Siemens in HH und da bezog sich zum Beispiel der gesamte praktische Teil (auch die Prüfung) auf ein Bandmodell. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall machbar! Und wenn Du halbwegs fit bist in SPS wirst Du das ohne Probleme schaffen. Bei mir war es so, dass die Sachen, vor denen ich bammel hatte gar nicht gefragt wurden, aber dafür andere mit denen ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Es reicht schon, wenn man in Theorie und Praxis jeweils mindestens 50% schafft. Mehr ist natürlich besser, aber das hängt vom persönlichen Ehrgeiz ab. Wichtig sind auf jeden Fall die Aufgaben/der Sinn der Prozessabbilder und die Zyklus-/Reaktionszeiten. Viel Erfolg!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Drummer (30 November 2015)

Hallo ich weiß der letzte Eintrag ist schon über drei Jahre alt; aber könnte mir einer Unterlagen bezüglich der SPS- Techniker Prüfung zukommen lassen?


----------



## iliolegolas (28 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

habe auch den Grundkurs, Serv1 und Serv2 besucht, nun ist bald die Prüfung dran... 

wäre wirklich SUPER MEGA KLASSE wenn jemand Infos zur Prüfung hat, .... sehr gerne per PN bzw per email 
eventuell hat ja jmd alte Prüfungen und Unterlagen, .... und dass einem ein bisschen die Angst genommen wird  hehe

schon mal vielen Liebe Dank im Vorraus .....


----------



## iliolegolas (6 Juli 2016)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch diese Prüfung abgelegt und kann eine Ausage über Umfang, Schwierigkeitsgrad ect. machen ?
> 
> ...



bitte ich benötige diese auch


----------

